# Rocky Patel - Proposed Cigar Tax Plea and Update



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

CigarLive members. The following vids are from Mr. Rocky Patel himself. The first video is a plea by Rocky to fight the proposed Cigar Tax from all of the cigar community. The second video is a recent video taken of Rocky Patel and Christian Eiroa with various cigar industry manufacturers, producers etc. at his Naples FL offices. Please take a moment to view them. Thanks,

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

CeeDee...thanks. Rocky had mentioned youtube and I totally forgot. thanks for catching this.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

No problem Bill, I was just on Myspace and saw a message from Rocky and it had the youtube videos, so I figured I would see if you had already posted them. I forgot to mention to you... 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I had my phone out to record notes all night long and then relyed on it. I never notated the youtube thing. what a butt...oh well life goes on

Thanks again


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great stuff...I hadn't seen the second one. Thanks CD!


----------

